
Chinese city's ban on 'Beijing bikinis' leaves men hot under collar - ga-vu
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/jul/06/chinese-citys-ban-on-beijing-bikinis-leaves-men-hot-under-collar
======
rqs
Made me laugh. I mean, if most Chinese got 6 packs, then probably nobody in
the right mind would even think to mention that ban.

However, I don't like the "banned behaviours" mindset. It's unpleasant too see
of course, but banning it is over do, or "矫妄过正"[0].

How about to teach people good manners instead?

[0] [https://chinese.yabla.com/chinese-english-pinyin-
dictionary....](https://chinese.yabla.com/chinese-english-pinyin-
dictionary.php?define=%E7%9F%AB%E6%9E%89%E8%BF%87%E6%AD%A3)

------
JPLeRouzic
An article was published earlier by Sixth Tone on the same subject:
[http://www.sixthtone.com/news/1004231/Itsy-
Bitsy](http://www.sixthtone.com/news/1004231/Itsy-Bitsy)

